# Question On Pirahna, Maybe A Way To Make A Couple Of Bucks



## Big Rack (Oct 24, 2015)

I saw an ad for a Pirahna cnc bridge router for woodwork any body know anything about and can they digitise? It would seem that if a guy could make slightly oversize handgun grips out of decent wood there might be a fair market. Not eBay but check out forums for handguns, the reason for slightly oversize so they could be handfitted I would suggest selling them with screw and screw excuthions? ncluded and machined. First $1000 made I get a couple of freebies made from Holley!


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 24, 2015)

Looks like a nice little machine, and the price is reasonable.  Not sure what you mean by '' can they digitize?''


----------



## Big Rack (Oct 25, 2015)

I think that some of these machines maybe a Carveright can accept a probe which ran over a surface "remembers" the surface or digitize it for copying.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 25, 2015)

I noticed on their website that that machine won't digitize....yet.  They say it's in the works.


----------



## derf (Oct 25, 2015)

Making hand gun grips  for a such a small market would be easier and cheaper by utilizing drill fixtures and a table router. Last winter I made up several dozen 1911 grips, and found that the basic configuration is best done old school.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 At this stage every thing was done on a drill press and a router table. You must use a double sided template to do the outside profile on the router because you must change directions on the grain to keep it from chipping out the corners. Once this was done, the panels are screwed down to a fixture and finished on the cnc mill.


It takes 30 min. of machine time to cut the "shark tooth" profile. Everybody who has felt them say that they are ........"grippy!"


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 25, 2015)

Those are very cool. Any pictures with them on the weapon. Mike


----------



## Big Rack (Oct 26, 2015)

45 grips are pretty easy to make in an old reloading digest by Dean Grennell he explains how including fixturing for making the outsise radius with a belt sander. The kind of grips I had in mind were for the Ruger single action family, with some curves which are easy if your gifted but I'm not.


----------



## derf (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## derf (Oct 26, 2015)

Revolver grips would be best done on a pantograph duplicator. You could make the patterns from modified factory grips, essentially building them up with bondo or other fillers.
A duplicator for something of that size can be built very inexpensively with a small router.


----------

